
Extending Markov to Hidden Markov - samanthabraden
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/hidden-markov-modeling
======
samanthabraden
Markov model is great tool for predicting and modeling systems where discrete
events happen in discrete time-steps. There are some special cases though
where we are interested in states underlying the events observed, and events
do not map to states in one-to-one or one-to-many fashion as had been
requirement so far. Hidden Markov Model (HMM) where unknown hidden states are
of interest but correspond to multiple observed states

